# anyone here have over 3 cats?



## alli.s (Aug 22, 2011)

just wondering! people think i'm crazy with 2 cats and a dog, now i have 3 cats and a dog!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

*Nope you aren't crazy....*

No worries, I have 4 cats and would like a dog too...but I'm good with just the cats for now!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Four cats, no dogs (someday!!).

Pictures?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I got 3 of my own cats, petsitting one, and take care of a few ferals in the back yard.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Four cats. All boys. I had a girl, but she passed away. 

Accept it, you are a crazy cat lady....No you are not!  Don't worry  If I could, I would have more than four in a house with a huge outside enclosure....(maybe _I_ am the crazy cat lady...)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 4 resident cats, 2 foster cats, and a resident dog. I have had up to 7 resident cats... so we are all either crazy or severe enablers.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I have 5 cats the fun doesn't really start untill you get to three,,IE cat A is planning to pounce cat B not relizing cat C aready has cat A in its sights..


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I want a third kitty so bad. We have two plus a dog. The only thing stopping me is the cost of pet mess. Both my kitties r on revolution which can get expensive. How do u guys do it with 3 or more? Any cost saving ideas out there?


----------



## Silly Filly (Aug 22, 2011)

We are about to get 3 kittens! But I would possibly consider another!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I have 8 cats. They're all outside right now...it doesn't seem like that many until they all show up in the kitchen to eat at the same time. Then it's like, "Wow, look at all these cats."


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Greenport ferals said:


> I have 8 cats. They're all outside right now...it doesn't seem like that many until they all show up in the kitchen to eat at the same time. Then it's like, "Wow, look at all these cats."


Bahahahahahahaha! that is so true! It happens to me with only four. Lately it has been like "what? who's that white kitten? oh, it is my new cat..."

And our bed is just too small now (and it is a huge 200x200 cms. bed)


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

PZR's Mommy said:


> I want a third kitty so bad. We have two plus a dog. The only thing stopping me is the cost of pet mess. Both my kitties r on revolution which can get expensive. How do u guys do it with 3 or more? Any cost saving ideas out there?


I had 3 cats and 2 dogs at one time a few years ago. The vet would give me the highest dose of frontline and have me devide it between the 3. He gave me little measuring vials to do this and He did the same for the dogs. I always had some left over to use for the next month too This was what the vet had me do. He said it would not loose its potency). Saved quite a bit od money. :kittyturn


----------



## alli.s (Aug 22, 2011)

haha oh wow i'm glad i'm not so crazy i will show my boyfriend this he's the one who thinks i'm crazy he only likes the dog!

here are some pictures
Riley (dog)
tippy and bippy (2cats brother and sister)
jacques (new rescue cat)


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Not me
Someday maybe.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I have *6* wonderful feline companions! Also, a small feral colony that my brother and I take care of.


----------

